# am i missing something?



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I am researching some LED and induction fixtures for a project. The below fixture says it replaces 400 watt HID high bays but the lumens are nowhere close. A 400 watt MH lamp produces around 32,000 lumens and this fixture produces 10,000 lumens, how will that replace the MH fixture?

http://www.gogreensolar.com/products/led-high-bay?gdftrk=gdfV21109_a_7c323_a_7c2152_a_7c13267252


----------



## rdevarona (Feb 23, 2010)

Ouch! That's a lot of dough! Also, quite a stretch to say it can replace a 400w metal halide. Even fully depreciated, the MH could put out more lumens. 

Regards,

rdv


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> I am researching some LED and induction fixtures for a project. The below fixture says it replaces 400 watt HID high bays but the lumens are nowhere close. A 400 watt MH lamp produces around 32,000 lumens and this fixture produces 10,000 lumens, how will that replace the MH fixture?
> 
> http://www.gogreensolar.com/products/led-high-bay?gdftrk=gdfV21109_a_7c323_a_7c2152_a_7c13267252


Nice how these go green company's can just come right out and lie to your face and charge you 5x more for a light fixture just because "THEY" are in the politically correct club,,

A 10,000 lumen fixture does not replace a 32,000 lumen fixture.

Why can't they be honest and tell us that we will have less than half the light..:no:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

i talked to one of my local suppliers and they are bringing me out a sample of this:

http://www.stonco.com/stonco/library/Brochure/LBay_2pg_511.pdf

He told me at their store they checked FC levels with a 400 watt mh high bay with a new lamp, and then swapped a 4 pod stonco in and had a better FC level.


----------



## Runion Energy (Aug 17, 2011)

*400 watt MH Lumens:*

One thing to remember a standard 400 MH only gets around 65% of the light to the ground, So the 32,000 is actually around 21,000 lumens. This is from a new fixture if the fixtures has over 6000 hrs tack on another 20% loss.


----------

